# Bird Problems



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Put up a fake owl or a fake hawk. You may need to move it every few days or once a week to keep them wary of it.
As for drowning in the water, can you put a wood or metal ramp in so they can get out if they fall in? 
These are what we require ranchers to install in endangered species areas:


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

karliejaye said:


> Put up a fake owl or a fake hawk. You may need to move it every few days or once a week to keep them wary of it.
> As for drowning in the water, can you put a wood or metal ramp in so they can get out if they fall in?
> These are what we require ranchers to install in endangered species areas:


That's a cool idea!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

It's only a 5 gallon bucket so no I can't fit a stick in there without not letting her drink to the bottom but lately she can't any way because I had to dump and refill three times a day to keep the bird poo out of it. 

I don't know if fake predators will work, the real hawks here don't seem to bother them one bit.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, I missed that it is a bucket not a trough. That is tough.
I really hate starlings, they are invasive in N America. This flock isn't intimidated by predators? Do you have barn cats?

I would also not put ANY feed out for them. I think it would just keep attracting them to your place, where they are finding all sorts of goodies, including the hay seeds.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

karliejaye said:


> Oh, I missed that it is a bucket not a trough. That is tough.
> I really hate starlings, they are invasive in N America. This flock isn't intimidated by predators? Do you have barn cats?
> 
> I would also not put ANY feed out for them. I think it would just keep attracting them to your place, where they are finding all sorts of goodies, including the hay seeds.


I hate them too. They don't mind the large hawk that lives out behind our place, he tends to get rabbits before anything else. We also have eagles, owls, a whole hoard of feral cats even raccoon and weasels that will eat birds. They won't touch these nasty little guys.

Problem is it's not me feeding them, my neighbors have bird feeders which they go too. They throw all the seed on the ground of course than come poo all over my horses hay and water. There is a flock of about 20 so not huge thank goodness.

My barn cat has become a indoor cat in her old age and only catches moles now. My dog scares them off when they come into our yard, he'll even kill them if he can, he is a very confused border collie.

A plastic owl might be a worth a try but I can't see it helping. They are not too expensive.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Try the fake owls, then if that doesn't work look into hiring a falconer to come out and let his/ her falcon or hawk get some exercise by chasing the starlings off. You can also look into dog handlers who do this (I've seen them working at airports before.) Call them up and ask how much they charge and if they guarantee their work and will come back out for free if they come back.

If that fails look into having the old run in closed off and the new one maybe 'screened in' in some way that the birds cannot get inside.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Starlings are notoriously wormy - that's why a lot of predators stay away from them. Or so I've been told. I actually think they are quite pretty when mature and the sun shines on them - so many colours in the rich black, glossy feathers. However, I don't really like them either - they are pests for sure. And once they have a spot, they keep coming back. I've read that they are another version of a pigeon, but they don't look like it to me.

The only sure-fire way I have found to get rid of them is to shoot them. But that may not be allowed or safe where you are. You need to check before taking that course of action.

Your neighbour's feeding means that they will never, ever go away. They like to rule the roost and will chase other birds away. Bluejays and barn swallows might be successful in chasing them away, but how do you get them to hang around? No idea. 

Maybe your neighbour would rather see some other birds. Worth a shot - ask them. If they would, then they could quit feeding altogether for a year at least, probably 2 would be better. Then they can start up again. It might work. Next best method to shooting them anyway.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Actually thought of asking someone to come shoot them, it's a small flock would be easy to get them. These ones are not pretty, they are a dull brown with white spots all over them. I guess their looks depend on where they live. Also heard they are really bad for carrying worms and diseases that are transferable to others. 

Honest I don't really care if my neighbors miss the birds, they didn't care that rats were living in their sheds and jumping the ditch to eat in my run in shelter. So I ended up paying a lot to get rid of them, from traps, bait and every shooting some of them. 

Thanks for the replies, giving me ideas.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I don't know how practical this is, but I've read that if you can be there at roosting time (? sundown) and shoo them off (noise & commotion of some sort)(spraying a water hose) to prevent them from roosting for several nights in a row , they will move their home. I don't remember how many nights in a row it might take. This is only something I read a long time ago, I don't know if it really works.
What a bummer for you to have to deal with this!

Fay


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What an interesting thread--I didn't realize this was a thing! Subbing! Best of luck, OP!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Zexious said:


> What an interesting thread--I didn't realize this was a thing! Subbing! Best of luck, OP!


It is very much a thing! We had a flock move into the indoor arena where I used to board and ride. Breeding season and nesting season was the worst. They dive bomb eachother to breed and getting dive bombed while re-training hot OTTB's is not fun in the slightest. Also, they are very stupid as Cruiser mentioned. They built haphazard nest and the babies would constantly fall out and die.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Well these birds are going to have to go, they dived at my mare who than fell on the ice spinning to get away from them. She also killed another one by stomping it. 

I talked to a neighbor who's not putting out feed any more because they've scared off the blue jays and chickadees. I'm going to put a net up on the openings in the old run in so nothing can get in, it's being torn down this spring before the ground thaws. They don't like her new one very much because it's more open. I cleaned up all the seeds/scraps from her hay and got rid of them. Her water bucket is dumped and cleaned as needed. All the poo has been scrubbed off of her feeders and buckets and house.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Time to start shooting. They are endangering your livestock - check your local laws; in many places you are entitled to shoot or trap the offending animals.

Brown w. white spots? sounds like immature birds to me.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have starlings, I think they are pretty. I also have crows, which you cannot scare off, and the crows drop dead things into the water and bomb dive if they think I am to close to one of the fledglings, and drop rocks on me, dogs, vehicles. I leave buckets out for the crows and birds so they have access to water other than the troughs. 
The chasing them away from their roost seems to be your best bet.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Nope all the birds are mature, both female and males look the same. I looked up starlings guess they come in a few colors depending on where they live. We are allowed to shoot them just no poisoning or trapping that may prolong suffering. 

We don't really have many crows, unless their is road kill near, but I think they get chased by the hawks and we also have a aggressive type of seagull that might get them too. The crows we do have like to mimic noises which is kind of funny to have a crow baaing like a sheep, but they are not a problem here. I'm on the far east coast of Canada so makes a difference on the wildlife.


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

While it's still not nesting season for them, try removing all of the old nests that you can find. We, too have the problem, and, having tried everything else short of shooting them, decided to give this a go. If they can't raise young, the place won't look quite so inviting.


----------

